# Palm Router



## RailroadBill (Jan 23, 2015)

Im considering the purchase of either Porter Cable or Dewalt palm size router. I make small boxes and need a smaller router for using Brusso hinge templates. 
My questions
1. Are the 2 worthy of my purchase?
2. Do thy accept the same bushing for bits and templates as my larger Porte Cable 690lr?

Feel free to holler any time if you can help.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

1. DeWalt is the better choice. Black and Decker, the parent company, has decided to make the Porter Cable brand lower quality and the DeWalt brand higher quality.
2. Yes

Charley


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

When i got mine i narrowed it down to Bosch Colt and the Dewalt. I chose the Colt because with a pair of 1617's in the shop, i already had the edge guide, guide bushing adapter, guide bushings, a few jigs made with same diameter rods, etc. So i stayed with one family for efficiency's sake. I really do like the clear base and light on the Dewalt--but i theorized i could make/add those to the Bosch. I've yet to do it, but i could!! No disappointment in the Colt, it's been a fine machine--but in that class of router, the Dewalt is a class act as well.

earl


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the Dewalt DWP611PK and like it, yes it will accept any 1/4" shank bits & PC bushings.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would study the Ridgid, in my view, better than both of your choices.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Quillman said:


> Would study the Ridgid, in my view, better than both of your choices.


I'm with you Pat! I love my Ridgid palm router almost as much as the full size ones. And those subbases are high on my "to get list"!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Pat



Quillman said:


> Would study the Ridgid, in my view, better than both of your choices.


One thing you write is, _"The LED, whilst thoughtful, is not significant. You need the damn thing before you start the machine, & not much whilst you're making chips, lest you rout in the dark_". I mainly work on interior fit-out, shops, hotels, restaurants, bars, etc. We often work inside very poorly lit spaces inside places like shopping malls and the like, behind hoardings (or at night, like tonight) - and most of the joinery will go in before the electricians put in lighting, so a router or trimmer with an LED "headlight" is a boon (and it's why a lot of 18 volt cordless tools have LED lights). Whoever designed this particular tool was maybe aware of that. Good for them. Pity we can't get this model in the UK

Regards

Phil


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Of the two, I'd go for the DeWalt. I have the Bosch Colt myself because I already have a lot of accessories. But I really like the features on the DeWalt. Hard to go wrong on it if you don't have accessories yet.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have four palm routers... an old B&D, a Ridgid and 2 Dewalt 611 kits. The *Dewalt* is by far the best and the plunge base is invaluable and works very smooth. I never use the B&D or the Ridgid since buying the Dewalts


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Like Greg, I have four palm router two PC 7301, one Colt and a chinese one that looks like Makita. I am happy with all of them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RailroadBill said:


> Im considering the purchase of either Porter Cable or Dewalt palm size router. I make small boxes and need a smaller router for using Brusso hinge templates.
> My questions
> 1. Are the 2 worthy of my purchase?
> 2. Do thy accept the same bushing for bits and templates as my larger Porte Cable 690lr?
> ...


the new generation PC because of PC being bought out just aren't what they use to be......

you could move to the head of the class and get a Bosch PR20EVS...

Palm Routers | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a Bosch Colt and a DeWalt 611 and the Dewalt is far and away the better tool. More powerful, you can center the base plate and there are several aftermarket base plates available including some with dust extraction (very important around here on job site work).

Otto


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have 5 Ridgid and the DeWalt 611 kit and wouldn't take less than 3 times what I paid for any of them. 4 of the ridgids are set up to cut dovetails in 1/2 inch or less stock for box building, the DeWalt has the plunge base attached and the other Ridgid is for fixed base use. Both have LED lights which is a plus in my opinion.

I had Pat Warner make a custom base for both the plunge and fixed base on the DeWalt so either of them will accept the inlay guide bushings and the fixed base has an offset base as well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was curious about Otto's implication that you can't centre the base plate on the Bosch Colt. What's that all about?
Bosch Trimmer Subbases

PR20EVSK Colt? Variable-speed Palm Router Kit | Bosch Power Tools
(Not being sarcastic here, I'm genuinely confused!)


----------

